# Subwoofer foundation?



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Curious about subwoofer foundation and sound effects. I am considering purchasing a front firing JBL ES250 sub. I have carpet on my home theatre floor. Should I place a piece of MDF board underneath for better bass, this is where the port is coming out for air. Or should I leave it alone?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

A lot of people use something like this to isolate there sub woofers from the floor and any resonances  Auralex Sub Dude  but tbh that is when people are placing the sub on wooden flooring or raised flooring, if it is on the carpet I would leave it as it is as it should be fine.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't know anyone sold that as a item. Seems easy enough to run down to home depot and get a scrap piece of wood. Anywho....


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Front fireing no problem,down firing i'd consider putting something like mentioned by recruit under it.:T


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Your carpet isn't "deep" enough to absorb any low frequencies. Do it if you feel to do it, but don't bother if you think that it will help reproducing bass.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

rambo64 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I didn't know anyone sold that as a item. Seems easy enough to run down to home depot and get a scrap piece of wood. Anywho....


If you are good enough at DIY then a lot of people do do it themselves and maybe sometimes better !


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was curious to know wheter it would have a better effect on the bass response with a platform than just firing into the carpet. Quess I'll have to do a test run with just a scrap piece of wood to be sure.


----------



## benbboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Look to elemental designs. They make subwoofer platforms and I have noticed a significant increase in bass tightness and a slight increase in output. I haven't noticed any sacrifice in terms of rumble...and my windows still rattle. They should be able to build you a custom platform without any problems.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

When I owned 2 Velodyne DD12's I had custom made sub woofer platforms which were slightly bigger than the DD12's so that they would not look out of place and they did the job nicely, if you are a dab hand at DIY I reckon you could quite easily make your own for a lot less outlay.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> When I owned 2 Velodyne DD12's I had custom made sub woofer platforms which were slightly bigger than the DD12's so that they would not look out of place and they did the job nicely, if you are a dab hand at DIY I reckon you could quite easily make your own for a lot less outlay.


I agree if your handy then make your own, the outcome on the finish may not be as pretty or maybe prettier:dontknow: but certainly cheaper.:T


----------



## Kenobi (Aug 11, 2010)

I had great success (unexpectedly) with a Lovan Jazz 6" stand left over when I sold my floor stander. The bass suddently became more articulate, refined, clean, punchy and taut with out overhang. Very surprising to say the least. Surprised not too many people use these for subs.

Kenobi


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Kenobi said:


> I had great success (unexpectedly) with a Lovan Jazz 6" stand left over when I sold my floor stander. The bass suddently became more articulate, refined, clean, punchy and taut with out overhang. Very surprising to say the least. Surprised not too many people use these for subs.
> 
> Kenobi


If you have suspended wooden flooring or a hard surface for the sub to sit on, then using an Isolation platform I would certainly recommend.


----------

